# Have you been kicked before?



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

After owning horses for almost 6 years, I just got kicked yesterday for the first time. 

One of our horses has always been docile and kind of timid. That was until we moved them to a private property. Since last September when we moved them, he's started standing up for himself with the other horses but always respects us. You could say he started getting a backbone (I would say he got something else, but I don't think he wants to get gelded again). Anyway, I was feeling crowded, so I went to make them move away. He turned and kicked out as he moved away. He got me right in lower abdomen. Luckily, I think my belt helped block some of the kick. Still, he dropped me to the ground. I crawled out of the pasture to my car, only about 20 feet away. I was lucky because I didn't get seriously injured. Hurts like heck though. It definitely could have been worse. 

I guess I learned a lesson. I let my guard down because I know our horses. I didn't think of him acting out of character. At least not towards me. 

So anyone else have a story of getting kicked?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

One occasion.. had a foal kick me in the pelvis. Hurt like heck, couldn't sit or lay or anything for days without pain. 

She was fresh when I was leading her and whapped me a good one. I made sure she never thought about doing that again.. 

Hope you're okay!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my!! Glad you are somewhat ok! I haven't ever been kicked hard enough to drop me (knock on wood) but I have been kicked before a few times, once on my thigh & it left a dent there for years, was teaching a young horse to pick up her feet, needless to say she never did it again. The funniest time, funny because it didn't hurt, was my daughter & I were admiring a day colt. I was petting him then all of a sudden he bared his gums at me & twirled around & kicked me in the ribs, I jumped back so he barely grazed me. I booted him right back but my kick was harder than his because he ran to mom & started frantically sucking her teats. I am surprised he felt my kick as me & my daughter had tears in our eyes from laughing so hard after seeing
his bared gums! And no, for the 4 years I owned him, he never offered to kick or bit again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes! I had a BLM mustang mare, a big, draft cross looking palomino, and she foaled in the early spring, it was cold and a little rainy so the vet said to put them in the barn. When we got to the gate, the little foal was first, summer and I behind him.
I just thought "I will push him in there and she will follow.." started to push/herd him in and heard hoofbeats...
next thing I know I am flying backwards about 10 feet...LOL
My husband saw me go flying from across the field and came flying in the tractor.
We laugh about it now but it could have been serious.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup. Copped a double barrel to the face. I wish I was joking.

I was leading my old mare through a gate. Instead of turning her to face the gate before I let her go, I just let her go as I came through. She jumped forward and kicked out with both hinds, one caught me on the chest, the other on the chin. My jaw was broken in two places.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. It still is tender and sore. I'm sure it'll be worse later today. I still had to go to work afterward but it's probably better that I did because I had to keep moving around. When I get up from sleeping, I'm sure I'll really feel it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Susan - I don't think I went flying. All I remember was seeing his hoof come up and then being on the ground. I wish I could have seen it happen or had someone else to tell me. Glad you're okay and your husband was there for you. 

Chiilaa - Wow! I hope you healed up okay. My thoughts after it were that's what could have happened. It could have been much worse than it was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm pretty lucky I have had a couple of very close calls where they missed me by centimeters. One of my own horses did manage to just get me once but because of the timing and angle he barely got me and it didn't hurt.

I do have a friend who has a similar incident to the OP but it fully got her in the gut and she had a nasty bruise for ages. Luckily she got no real serious injuries.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

I dont think I have been properly kicked since I was about 7 years old, not knowing any better I walked too close behind a mare who kicked me in the stomach. It dropped me and I ran off crying to mum once I could get enough air in! Taught me a good lesson though. My mini has kicked out at me but only hit me on the knee and the hand.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I've been kicked 3 times - not bad for 53 years of messing with horses. Once in the face, broken cheekbone and the bone around the eye, once in the butt, and once in the thigh. All 3 were my stupidity, and all 3 dropped me like a sack of potatoes...


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I got kicked in the knee by a horse in the trailer. It was my fault, I thought she knew I was there, so I just popped open the trailer divider and she had been leaning against the divider so she started to fall sideways and as she scrambled to stay upright, she got me in the knee. The doctors ended up drawing over 30 cc of "jelly" fluid out of the knee over a course of two weeks, my whole leg was black and blue and I still have bruising over the side of my knee two years later. Man that hurt, I was hobbling around for weeks


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

A few months ago I got my first kick from an 8 month old foal. I was running my hand down her neck and then before i knew what was happening she had spun round and popped me in the calf. It didn't hurt but it made me realise my reactions weren't as quick as i thought they were. Not bad though for 28 years. Boy did she know about it and took herself away to stand at the opposite side of the stable. The next time she approached she was a whole lot more friendly.


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

I was kicked once, back when I was a kid...about 25. Living on a dude ranch in B.C., Canada. I was in the pole corrall/round pen with the herd of about 20 horses as they were settling down from coming in off the range for the winter. (Silly, silly me, since most of the herd was only half broke. Mine was one of the few truly broke horses.) I was heading across to get Lady, my ride. As I passed her, Sunny let loose with a hind hoof to my thigh. It knocked me back against the poles and I had a hoof shaped bruise for many moons after. Needless to say, I didn't enter the round pen again with all the horses in there!

Lady's 2 week old foal was feeling frisky that same summer as I was sitting on a hay bale in the paddock bonding with her. She scampered up to me, did a 180 and kicked the air about an inch from my nose.

I'm surprised I came back from my two year Wild West horse adventure in one piece, but I had the time of my life. 

Now I'm 59 and the mounting block is my best buddy. :lol:


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I was kicked when riding with an equestrian class when I was in college. I was an intermediate rider but they only had a beginner and advanced class for english horsemanship so I was put in with the beginners. One girl's horse got a little jiggy and she jumped off him and 5 other girls followed suit. I was the last to jump down but my foot got caught in the stirrup for a second and the horse cowkicked and caught my calf. I had a fist size bruise for over a week and a painful walk from class to class the next 2 days.


----------



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

I've been kicked once. All my fault too. I came up behind my horse thinking he knew where I was. Guess not. He got me right on the tip of my hip bone. Dropped me so fast. I got rushed to the hospital to get x-rays. I ended up losing an inch or two of bone off the left side of my hip, couldn't move my left leg for 2 weeks without lifting it up and dragging it. Bruised for about a month. It hurt like hell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Kicked????

Many times.

I remember one colt.....Micky.....he was just terrible about kicking.

Only foal I had to leave a halter on with a two foot lead to get him.

Then I walked into the stall with a broom and made him face me.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I've only been kicked once in the 28 years I've been around horses, and MAN does it hurt! Not an experience I'd care to repeat, and it was only a pony that got me! We had just picked up my youngest daughter's new pony and headed directly to the mountains for a trail ride. We passed a herd of elk, but the trail ran out and we had to turn around and go back by, my mare is usually calmer when she's in the lead, and we wanted my daughter sandwiched in the middle (my mom was with us on her horse). So we found a wide spot and I went to pass. I gave that dang demon pony plenty of room as we had already discovered that she was a hellacious little kicker, but darned if she didn't back up, squealing and haul off and nail my horse and my calf! My entire calf muscle locked up instantly, it took nearly 10 minutes for it to relax enough to use my HANDS to twist my foot to put it back in the stirrup. (I told my daughter I was fine and just rode with one stirrup, keeping my horse angled to hide that my foot was not in the stirrup.) The bruise covered the entire calf, and there was blood pooling in the bottom of my foot. After a few years of putting up with that little monster, she's now dead and gone and can't hurt any more children... (or adults!)


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

I was double barreled by a horse that I no longer have. I was checking her hooves, just setting the last one down, thankfully I was in the proper position, and she flipped so fast she bruised my upper arm, & nailed each thigh. I laid there for a min as she watched to see what I would do. Then I popped up & chased her kicking her.... I was furious! Adrenaline is a powerful thing! She never offered to do it again but I still have an indention on my right thigh. 

My 2 yr old filly "playfully" popped me in the butt once when she was a yearling. She got booted several times back & hasn't offered to kick me again since. 

I certainly try to avoid flying hooves now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I was kicked once when I was helping out in a very busy trail riding barn. Other horse turned its butt around the hitching post and kicked out when someone was tightening the cinch. I was brushing other horse preparing it to be saddled and didn't notice that horse turned. It wasn't too painful (it got me in stomach/side kinda), but still very unpleasant. 

When I approach my own horses from behind I always talk to them, so they know it's me and where I am. But I try NOT to approach horses I don't know from behind (as some could be established kickers).


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever (Apr 27, 2012)

Nope! Not yet! LOL!


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have not ever received a full blown kick by an adult horse. I did one time get an attempted kick by my mare's first born baby. I was standing right directly at his backside with my body touching his and when he tossed a leg at mine I spanked him on the rump and sent him away from me. He never made an attempt after that short lesson. Timing with him was all important in that instance.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Several very narrow misses and one really nasty connect.

I was 20 or so and was at my moms for the day to help her with a kitchen project when her horses broke the fence and got loose. Mom had just gotten a new mare from some folks a week prior who couldn’t handle her. Something about a kick and bad tempe. I didn’t know that about the mare at the time because in her eyes this new horse was just “misunderstood” so she neglected to tell me that.

Anyway, in catching the horses I ended up with the new mare and had a hold of her by a lead rope on the halter. The new mare wanted to walk into the garden to munch on whatever and tugged the lead. When I wouldn’t giver her some slack and turned my head to see if I could see another horse, she whirled and slammed me faster than I even knew what was happening. 
I went flying. When I “came to“ she was destroying the garden and I was facedown on the ground, not even close being in the same place. I couldn’t move my left leg or get up and don‘t know how long I lay there trying to squeak for help. I had to be dragged in and could barely move for a week.
Somehow I ended up with three hoof prints and a knot on the side of my head… One deep hoof print in the left thigh, one over the hip joint, and one in the ribs. All three were bad and my entire left side was black and blue for weeks, but the worst one was on the hip joint. Bothered me for years.

It could have been worse though… I later found out that the farrier had come two days before that day to shoe her but couldn’t get shoes on the hind feet. She had kicked him too. 
Somehow my mom forgot to tell me any of that when she gushed over how pretty her new mare was.

I can only imagine what would have happened to my hip with a set of shoes on.
A short while later I moved out of state and never had to deal with that mare again, but I heard she kicked quite a few more people. 
Shoulda been made into alpo. :evil:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

yes I have been kicked before and it hurt


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Sadly yes. I got kicked in the pasture when two horses were fighting. He nailed me right in the hip. I almost couldn't walk for a week, and I still sometimes have a limp. Wrong place wrong time.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Never been kicked before, rather not be.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

I have - a youngster I was breaking in. I knew she was trouble, had a tendency to try and charge me when I was lunging and all sorts of stupid things, and I was pretty good at keeping out of her way. However, there was one day I had to tie her up after our session as there was no room in the stables, and I fed her tied up to the wall next to her best friend, another youngster I was breaking.

I turn around to go and tack up the next one on the list, and next thing I hear one of the young girls on the yard cooing over the other youngster. That one was quite nice natured, but as they were eating I thought I'd better go and warn the kid away from them for the meantime. Obviously, as I walked towards the other horse, the bad-tempered mare decided I was too close to her bucket, and she took two steps back and both back feet came up to get me.

Luckily, I hadn't been stupid enough to get just too close, and if I had just jumped sideways I'd have been fine, but that automatic reaction to bring your hands up to save yourself kicked in and she ended up breaking my right hand. About a month before my exams. Doncha love horses.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I just got kicked a couple days ago by my preggo mare. She thought I was groping her inappropriately when I was trying to feel if her udder was hot...lol. Got a nice bruise on my upper leg,but that's it. She didn't put her heart into it


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

in 8 years...When I got my second horse as a weanling she got me in the stomach...I was 14? Didn't hurt at all because it wasn't serious. 2nd time she was aiming at the horse I was on but got a tip of my foot and that hurt. Have been kicked at many times but no contact. (knocks on wood)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I've been kicked LOTS. Working for this lady training colts who had 250 horses and we were taking 3 year olds out of the field and they were handed to me. You take the good with the bad, then.

My worst was when I got kicked with both feet right under my sternum. I flew about ten feet and he ended up breaking three ribs on my back right side the force was so hard. 

Much as you know your horses, they are horses. I've walked behind some and patted their butts and spooked them, so I make a point now of talking to them before I go past.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Nope not in 25 years! Bob and weave baby, bob and weave!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Only once, and then just grazed me. reading this makes me realize how fortunate I am, and how I'd better redouble my common sense efforts to stay safe. i am often way too lax in the pasture with the herd.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> Only once, and then just grazed me. reading this makes me realize how fortunate I am, and how I'd better redouble my common sense efforts to stay safe. i am often way too lax in the pasture with the herd.


I still get this way. I usually always remind myself to speak when going behind but sometimes I just forget because.. they are MY horses. I KNOW these guys. 
Last summer I was walking past Bree when a younger mare came up behind her and she flicked her foot out her and just managed to graze my knee. She would never think of kicking me, but I just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time and when you're in a herd of horses (I have 25) that can happen more often then not. 
My favourite saying, no matter how well trained your horse is, horses will be horses. We just have to learn to respect that.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Only once. I was on a trail ride and another lady was riding her mare. We came to a place on the trail where my horse wanted to pass her mare. I was riding a rock solid, steady ranch horse that isnt fazed by anything. Before I came up beside her, I asked her if her mare was going to be okay with me riding up beside her. She said " sure, no problem". 

When I was right beside her, she decided to kick my horse...but my leg was in the way and took the brunt of the force. Luckily, the stirrup caught a lot of it too, otherwise I am sure it would have been a lot worse.

The horse I was on didn't even flinch.

The lady felt horrible! She apologized the entire ride. Her mare continued to act up....every once in a while just kicking out and squealing for no apparent reason. Everyone kept their distance.

I had a pretty impressive bruise for about a month.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Not so proud of this one... but I got kicked straight in the head. Swelled up pretty bad and I suffered some memory loss. I just remember standing there and then suddenly being laying down on the ground with some lady who watched staring at me with HUGE eyes and her mouth dropped open.

Other than that there was a mini who LOVED to kick at everyone at a barn I used to ride at, I had a few mini-hoof size bruises from that!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Once, but I'm still convinced he never meant to actually land it. My horse likes to steal the other horse's grain at feeding time, so we have to stand between them. I was new to both horses and to the routine and wasn't quite sure what to do when my horse started to move toward the other horse. I squared up to him and flicked the lead rope I was holding at him. He turned away to go back to his tub and threw in a little rear leg kick that barely touched me. As soon as he felt it land, he shot away with his tail between his legs like a chicken sh*t. He knew he did a baaad thing. I chased his butt around that paddock for the 3 seconds I had at my disposal. He has never tried it again.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been kicked twice. Once in the hip by a very pregnate Saide that decided she didn't want to stand to be shod anymore, and once by Sour, back when we were still learing that kicking and biting were no-no's xD


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've been clipped quite a few times, just enough to leave a lovely bruise or blood blister from the side of a passing hoof. I've only been sure enough kicked a couple of times.

The first time, I was about 4 years old and I was going out to catch my mini-burro from his pen. He kept walking away and facing his butt to me so I just reached out and slapped him :?. In response, he planted both hind feet on my chin. Thankfully, he didn't hurt me beyond getting a bit scared and a couple of bruises, but it **** sure taught me why it's a bad idea to approach a horse from the rear.

The second time, I was scooping some poop out of one of my horse runs. The filly that was in there was relatively broke, almost ready to go home. That particular day, she decided it would be a great idea to run and buck down the length of her run when the pasture horses (which she could see) came running up across the pasture. I saw it coming and tried to get out of the way, but she was much quicker than I was. Caught a hoof just above the kidney on my right side.

Hurt bad for a few days and carried a lovely hoof shaped bruise (you could see the nail heads from the shoe and all) for about a month before it started to fade away.

I swear, that is one of the most God-awfullest feelings, knowing there is all that really nice air surrounding you and not being able to get even a little bit of it.


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

16 years of riding, never been kicked *knocks on wood*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

Been kicked many times - but my worst have been at the races. Both times the horse I strapped double barrelled and I was just in the wrong place at the wrong. Got hit in the hip and the thigh and during all of that the horse never got away evn though they both keep kicking out and being brats.

Horses =/


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, I've been kicked before. It wasn't aimed at me but I was the one who caught it. Luckily, I only caught the very end of it. People say that you want to get the very beginning of the kick but I think the end is better, momentum has been lessened. I was kicked in the upper back. I was still standing upright (only because I had been pushed into another horse who stopped me from falling on my face) but I was paralyzed from the pain, couldn't move any muscle or joint in my body for about a minute, I couldn't even make a sound for fear of screaming. On a scale of 1 to 10 for pain, that was at least a 16.

But that's nothing compared to what many of the other people on here have had happen.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm glad I read all these post ;-) it keeps me reminded to be on my guard. After 3 years I'm still not comfortable with a horses backend. I keep a eye out, I'm very lucky none of my horses have kicked but I watched my niece take one and was pretty amazed at how flexible that horse was and filed that away, watch out for the side kickers. I once got caught between a donkey trying to mate with a mare at our place, and she did this spinning leg out ninga karate like kick that just missed my face, I felt the breeze come off her hoof as it passed by. That experience taught me that no matter how calm a sweet a horse is you just never know.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

*Does this count?*

A number of years ago my husband and I lived on a ranch where we looked after a number of horses. One of the mares had broken her pelvis and would periodically lay down on the wrong side so that she couldn't get up. To get her up, we had to roll her over on her back to switch sides. On one of these occasions four of us had tied ropes on her legs to flip her over. As she was going over she kicked out her back legs and her hoof caught me square in the jaw. Fortunately, she didn't break my jaw but she sure left me with some swelling and bruises as well as a healthy respect for a horses feet. My poor husband also got some pretty nasty looks when we were out in public together.


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

fortunately ive only been kicked in the shin. still hurt but it could be worse!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I was going to post an update yesterday but we were pretty busy. I wasn't as bad as I thought I would be. 

I want to say thanks to all of you for sharing your stories. Seems like most were where we put ourselves in the wrong spot or weren't thinking like we should have. 

Yesterday, the horse that kicked me was a little stand off-ish. I don't think he was affraid but more respectful. After I was kicked and could walk again, I went and made him move away from me. However, the lead mare started to try and crowd me. I chased her off but at a safer distance. 

I think tinyliny put it best that I too got lax with them because they were our horses. Just got to remember that horses will be horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been kicked several times...

In the lower back, in the upper back, in the ribs, in the hip, in the leg, in the wrist...


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh jeez, I cannot count the number of times I have been kicked. Back when I was young and dumb, I though i was invinciable.(sp?) The most memorial kick was by a two month old filly, got be with both back feet in the chest. I looked like I had two horse print tattoos. Did not really hurt, but something I will never forget.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

No, and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## Paul Turner (Apr 18, 2012)

have been kicked once, in the hips and it was not a pleasant experience whatsoever. Even then I guess I have been luckier than some of the other posters on this thread. Hooves printed on the chest? Wow!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Yesterday I had the vet out and multiple times I had to ask him NOT to walk close behind my gelding. His assistant asked if he was a kicker, well no. My mare/old gelding sure, but Rick is still young and I don't trust him 1,000%, 999.9% sure he wouldn't and I work with him every day but just in case... Be careful people!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hunter kicked me once, got me in the thigh when I was trying to make him wait for his grain. Something the trainer had been working on and she could get him to wait. I was so shocked I never reacted except to fall down. I still have a dent in my thigh 2 years later. He isn't usually a kicker and he kicked my trainer once and has not tried it again. He gets away with nothing now that he lives at her place lol


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have several times been kicked by horses


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had horses for 7 years, and I haven't been kicked... yet. 

The worst thing that's happened to me is having my 1800 pound draft horse land on my toes while I was wearing sandals. I must have had a bad case of stupid that day, going into the pasture without appropriate footwear.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I've never actually been kicked, but I came awfully close once. Had a little leopard appy that was supposed to have been gelded, but he was actually just proud cut. He'd been used as a teaser at a breeding farm. He was really crazy - and I didn't have him for very long. 

One day, we were walking in the pasture, inspecting the grass to see if we needed to fertilize. Horses got the sillies, as horses often do. They went running by us at full tilt. Clown (the gelding) flattened his ears and aimed a kick right at my head. I could see it coming in slow motion, but I was too shocked to move. Fortunately, it whizzed right past my forehead. The hoof caught the edge of my ear and tore it a bit, but the kick didn't connect with anything else. I was really lucky. That was also the moment I decided that crazy horse had to go. I had young children, and I didn't want to see them get hurt by that dang horse...


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> Nope not in 25 years! Bob and weave baby, bob and weave!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh this made me chuckle...


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Yup many times. Ill take getting kicked my a horse with big hoofs then a foal. Foals hurt way more. Less are for the power to have. But the worst i have ever been kicked (by a horse) was by a horse when i was riding mine. Kicked me right in the knee. The worst kick by any critter was a cow in my other knee. So now i have 2 bad knees.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Nope, thankfully!

Been working with them for 10 years and haven't even had to dodge that many hooves.

There is a satanic Arabian yearling that tries to kick me when I'm getting him out of his feed pen but I've missed them all, for now.
He's also a biter. He even tried to bite me in the neck one time! It's like he was thinking, "JUGULAR!" and came at me. Little brat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Twice in my life. The first was when I was a teen. I was riding in a rail class, asked to stop and back. I was boxed in and the rider on the inside backed her horse crooked & too close and he nailed me in the calf. Felt helpless because I had absolutely nowhere to go. Learned a good lesson that day to worry less about keeping a spot on the rail and more about having space. That day also made me firm in my belief that kickers need to be sorted out at home, the ribbon in the tail does nothing when you can't avoid it. The judge witnessed it, I did win the class, I will always wonder if that one was deserved or if it was a pity point. 

The second time was my own stupidity/trust when I shouldn't have. Was shortly after I bought Woodstock back, was in his stall getting the water bucket to change it out and in the 5 seconds I had my back turned he nailed me above the knee and dead legged me and dropped me right there. He got his as soon as I could stand up. I can assure you that he has NEVER thought about kicking me again. :evil:


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been kicked once. I went up to my rescued welsh pony in the field when I was thirteen, and I guess scared him. He took off, bucked, and caught me on my pubic bone :/ It left a nice hoof shaped bruise on my "no-no square" for a good two months. It was not at all funny waddling around...


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Kayella said:


> I've been kicked once. I went up to my rescued welsh pony in the field when I was thirteen, and I guess scared him. He took off, bucked, and caught me on my pubic bone :/ It left a nice hoof shaped bruise on my "no-no square" for a good two months. It was not at all funny waddling around...



"no-no square" giggle


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Hunter65 said:


> "no-no square" giggle


Ahahaha imagine telling your friends why you're waddling and it hurts to sit down! :lol:


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Clipped a few times as a kid and nailed once. I was brushing the old mare's tail and she decided to land one square and mid thigh. Took my leg out from under me and left a hoof print--with shoe--that lasted for several months. She taught me a lot including not to do much of anything without several points of contact.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been kicked only once.. and im knocking on wood right now.. dont want to jinx it! My upper thigh by a young foolish horse, almost broke it good thing he didnt.


----------

